# Brushy Mountian vs Mann Lake??



## Durstlight (Apr 25, 2013)

I have been purchasing all of my equipment from Brushy Mountian, however the better price and FREE shipping from Mann Lake has really cought my attention. The equipment I have purchased from BM has been top notch. My question is this, has anyone purchased much wooden ware from ML? If so how was the quality? I would enjoy saving some bucks, but not at the cost of quality, any thought would be much appreciated!!!


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Mann Lakes woodenware is excellent.


----------



## mathesonequip (Jul 9, 2012)

I agree


----------



## RonnieS (Sep 12, 2012)

True dat !


----------



## beeman2009 (Aug 23, 2012)

I too purchased my woodenware, that I don't make myself, from BM. Never got a bad or low quality produced. Last year I tried ML and will have to say I see no difference in quality so I switched to ML. They are good folks to deal with.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Who makes BM's woodenware?


----------



## Belewsboy (Jun 6, 2012)

They make their own.


----------



## jsbyers (Dec 3, 2012)

I purchased ML budget hive bodies and was very surprised at the quality. A few knots but nothing that affected the quality. For the price you can't beat ML.


----------



## Belewsboy (Jun 6, 2012)

I'm not sure where you guys get your info, but a 10 frame, unassembled, commercial grade deep will run $16.95 at Mann Lake and $14.95 at Brushy Mountain. Brushy will kill you on postage, but sometime this month, postage will be free. ML will ship free if you buy $100 minimum.


----------



## Belewsboy (Jun 6, 2012)

I just saw ML has a budget line which is $1.00 cheaper than the commercial line a Brushy. Also, Brushy doesn't have quantity on supers. They do on other items. I do like Brush's quality and have had no problems with their goods. I have had some issues with customer service, though.


----------



## matt1954 (Sep 8, 2010)

I have purchased from BM,, ML, and Jonathan Showalter. I like all three, but it is tough to beat ML's prices and free shipping. Quality has been excellent with all three.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

I dealt with ML for the first order I ever made and been with them ever since. I found their pricing, free shipping and customer service top notch.


----------



## Ern (Mar 24, 2010)

I do agree with everything said about quality. But, if I need it quickly it is Brushy Mt. They just ship faster!


----------



## RudyT (Jan 25, 2012)

ML's 8 frame supers were a little larger inside and outside dimensions -- I think I remember 1/4 inch wider -- I called -- they were responsive and fixed their catalog to give the dimensions. 
I think their 5 frame nuc is also a little roomier.

Both have always (3 years) given me great service.


----------



## Marlow F.W. (Mar 23, 2013)

I have bought from both ML's and BM. I like ML's wood ware and service best out of the two.


----------



## Slow Modem (Oct 6, 2011)

I understand BM is offering free shipping for orders over $100 (I don't know if a special code is required) and ML is offering free shipping now for orders over $50.


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

That box in budget at Westernbee.com is $8.85 and if your order ships surface freight and pick up at the terminal, I bet the deal would pencil out. Talk to Vicky for a shipping quote. There budget is plenty good. Budget frames are cheap too. I can't use about three out of a hundred but the rest are good enough.



Belewsboy said:


> I'm not sure where you guys get your info, but a 10 frame, unassembled, commercial grade deep will run $16.95 at Mann Lake and $14.95 at Brushy Mountain. Brushy will kill you on postage, but sometime this month, postage will be free. ML will ship free if you buy $100 minimum.


----------



## Kenww (Apr 14, 2013)

Do you need a code or coupon to get the free shipping from ML? I'm not finding it on their site


----------



## Slow Modem (Oct 6, 2011)

Kenww said:


> Do you need a code or coupon to get the free shipping from ML? I'm not finding it on their site


I just ordered $57 worth of stuff, and got free shipping. It was calculated into it, I guess. Fill up your cart and start to check out and watch the shipping. Remember, not everything is eligible for free shipping anytime.


----------



## plcnut (Mar 8, 2013)

According to an email from Mann Lake, they are offering free shipping on most online orders over $50 until 12/11/13.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Mann Lake never requires a code or coupon for free shipping. Order away Ken. Check your cart and chances are you will see no shipping charge over $50.


----------



## Bee Whisperer (Mar 24, 2013)

I have only used Brushy Mountain, and I found their quality to be extremely awesome. They have also been very efficient in getting my orders filled and shipped. I have never asked them about shipping breaks, but their shipping costs seem to be far too high. I have a good amount to order this year, and if what I have heard is true, Mann Lake sounds very interesting. 

Someone, a guy who was getting out of bees, gave me some unassembled frames. I am not sure where he got them, but they were terrible. They didn't fit well at the corners, and almost every one seemed to split. I am not saying where he got them, because I really have no idea, but he did give me a ML catalog with all the other stuff. Who knows, but it does make me cautious to order a large amount and have them fit so poorly. 

When I got frames from Brushy Mountain they were perfect, and I didn't have a bad one in the bunch. So, now I am not sure where to go.


----------



## Kenww (Apr 14, 2013)

I did get the free shipping from ml with less than 100.00. Thanks.


----------



## Slow Modem (Oct 6, 2011)

Bee Whisperer said:


> I have only used Brushy Mountain, and I found their quality to be extremely awesome. They have also been very efficient in getting my orders filled and shipped. I have never asked them about shipping breaks, but their shipping costs seem to be far too high. I have a good amount to order this year, and if what I have heard is true, Mann Lake sounds very interesting.
> 
> Someone, a guy who was getting out of bees, gave me some unassembled frames. I am not sure where he got them, but they were terrible. They didn't fit well at the corners, and almost every one seemed to split. I am not saying where he got them, because I really have no idea, but he did give me a ML catalog with all the other stuff. Who knows, but it does make me cautious to order a large amount and have them fit so poorly.
> 
> When I got frames from Brushy Mountain they were perfect, and I didn't have a bad one in the bunch. So, now I am not sure where to go.


I got my first boxes from BM, but switched to WT Kelley because they came with nails and BM didn't.


----------



## Lburou (May 13, 2012)

sqkcrk said:


> Mann Lakes woodenware is excellent.


 X2. 


RudyT said:


> ML's 8 frame supers were a little larger inside and outside dimensions....snip...


Mann Lake's 8 frame boxes are 14 inches wide, Rossman, Dadant and others are 13 3/4. I don't like mixing different widths.


----------



## plcnut (Mar 8, 2013)

Bee Whisperer,
I assembled 100 deep frames today from ML and every one fit perfect...


----------



## melliferal (Aug 30, 2010)

I'm curious myself.

In Ohio, I got all of my equipment from a conveniently very local beekeeping supply shop - which itself was a dealer for a couple different equipment companies - they carried some ML equipment, and some BM equipment, some Dadant equipment, and so forth. Woodenware being woodenware, I never knew who exactly it was from and it never occurred to me to ask - I went to the shop, grabbed the necessary hive body parts from their respective stacks and bought them.

Now I've moved to the other side of the country, and there don't appear to be any full-service shops like that one for hours and hours around, meaning I'll have to start buying from catalogs.

It's probably an unfair metric, but I still have to admit it - ML's catalogs make a better impression on me than BM's. In fact just about all the major companies except BM have these magazine-quality catalogs and BM's stuff is still stapled and pulpy; I have yet to receive a single one that didn't have ripped pages or its cover mostly torn loose or some other kind of damage from somewhere in the mailing process. I understand it's simply a matter of cost-saving, of course.


----------



## NewJoe (Jul 1, 2012)

I have bought quite a bit of stuff from BM. They always ship quickly, and the materials are very good. I had some frame parts damaged once in shipping....gave them a call...they immediately made it right! So I would have to say they give quality service, fast shipping on good products, and excellent customer care when needed.


----------

